# طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس



## اميرررة (8 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




أختصارا" لوقتكم حبيباتي وحرصا" على نتيجة كل من تستخدم الحنة ولأنني سؤلت مرارا" وتكرارا" عن 


طريقة عمل حنة ندى ماس الطبيعية لفرد وتنعيم وأطالة الشعر ولأن بنات كثيرة لم تعرف تعملها صحيحة 


مئة بالمئة



سأشرح لكم الطريقة خطوة خطوة وذلك على شعر الطفلة الجميلة نورهان حفظها الله لأمها ورعاها 



بسم الله نبدء







شعر الطفلة نورهان قبل الأستخدام 
وكما نرى بالصورة ان البنت شعرها مجعد وينفش حتى بعد السيشوار على حد قول امها

الخطوة الأولى



1- يغسل الشعر جيدا" بالماء والشامبو ولا يستخدم بعدها اي كريمات او زيوت


الخطوة الثانية

2- نقوم بعمل الشعر سيشوار وان استطعنا ان نعيد عليه بالمكواه السيراميك فهذا افضل


الخطوة الثالثة




3- كما نرى بالصورة نقلب الشعر بأكمله الى الأمام وتمسكه بيدها التى تستخدم الحنة 

ونأخذ خصلة بعرض الشعر ونمشطها ونعدها للعمل بالحنة 





عرض حي لحنة ندى ماس وألوانها الرائعة اللون البني والاسود اللامع والباذنجاني





العبوة المتوسطة 300 جرام لاتدفعى للمندوبة فيها اكثر من 400 ريال واطلبي هديتك زيت ندى ماس 
وهذا ثوب حنة ندى ماس الجديد وقد طورنا من شكلها القديم حرصا " منا على أرضاءكم وعلى حمايتكم من الغش والتقليد










العبوة الكبيرة 500 جرام لاتدفعى للمندوبة فيها اكثر من 400 ريال

واطلبي هديتك زيت ندى ماس 

]

ءالخطوة الرابعة 

4-نقوم بعجن الحنة بعد اعداد الشعر حتى لاتبرد لأن من مقومات نجاح الحنة ندى ماس ان تكون 


ساااااااخنة حين الأستخدام


طريقة أعداد الحنة 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





نضيف الى الحنة الماء المغلي ونقلبها جيدا بالملعقة الى ان تصير كعجينة الكيك ليست لينة وسائلة ولا متماسكة وصلبة 






الخطوة الخامسة 





5- نتعامل مع الحنة بيدنا لا بالمشط بعد لبس القفازات 

ونأخذ بعض الحنة ونضعها على الخصلة السابق اعدادها بحيث تتغلغل الحنة داخل وخارج الخصلة ونعتمد فى 

العمل على شد الخصلة جيدا " اثناء عملية الفرد الطبيعي

وقوم بهذا العمل لمدة 3 دقائق حتى نرى الخصلة معنا مفرودة 






الخطوة السادسة 



6- نكرر مافعلنا أنفا" بان نأخذ خصلة بعرض الشعر ثانية ومافعلناه بالحنة فى الخصلة السابقة نفعله في الخصلة السابقة 







وهكذا حتى يصير الشعر كله كخصلة واحدة 



بعد ان اصبح الشعر كخصلة واحدة مغمورة بالحنة ومشدودة جيدا "

جاء وقت ربط الشعر برباط قوي ربطة ذيل حصان ولكن ربطة جيدة 

ويشد ذيل الحصان جيدا " ويترك الشعر وذيل الحصان مفرود فى الهواء البارد حوال ثلث او نصف ساعة على حسب كثافة الشعر 

الخطوة السادسة


6- (بعد مرور 24 ساعة )
وهي ان يغسل الشعر بالماء الدافي بدون شامبو فقط بحمام زيت







ويفضل حمام زيت ندى ماس وأكرر يفضل وليس شرطا"

وبعدها ربع ساعة يشطف الشعر من حمام الزيت 





الخطوة السابعة 
7- يدهن الشعر بدهان زيت ماس المعجزة المكمل لعملية الفرد والذي يأتي لكي مع الحنة بعبوته الجديدة حماية للمستهلك من الغش والتقليد عرض مجاني على الحنة لرغبتي فى ان تسخدميه وتنعمي بشعر حريرررررررررر




[/URL
زيت ماس المعجزة هو الزيت الوحيد الذي يقوم بفرد وتنعيم وأطالة الشعر الخشن بعد الحنة والكيرلي بمفرده





نقوم بعمل الشعر طاقية 

[URL=http://games.m5zn.com/cooking_games.html]


واليوم الثاني نفعل مافعلناه فى اليوم الأول من غسيل الشعر بالماء فقط وحمام الزيت 



ويدهن الشعر بالزيت المعجزة زيت ندى ماس ويلف الشعر طاقية 



الخطوة الثامنة 

8- يغسل الشعر ثالث يوم ولأول مرة بالشامبو غسلأ" جيدا"




يفضل شامبو ماس بالبانثينول لأنه يغذي 


الشعر ويمنحه اللمعة والحيوية واكرر يفضل وليس شرطا" 


ويكرر دهن الشعر بزيت ماس المعجزو ولف الشعر طاقية لمدة 15 يوم متتاليين 


والان وبعد 15 يومالطفلة نورهان التي أقسمت اذا طلع شعر بنتها حرير ان ترسل لى الصور كاملة 

ولن اوصف لكم سعادة البنت بشعرها بعد ان كان مصدر أزعاج وتعاسة لها 







[]قولوا ماشاء الله 





لا اسامح ولا احل اي احد ينسخ الصور سوى مندوباتي المعتمدات والمذكورات ادناه


واخيرا" احب انبه على عدة نقاط من اجل نتيجة رااائعة 


الأول وهو ان الزيت له عامل كبير ومكمل للفرد بمعنى لا احد يحكم على نتيجة الشعر قلا استخدام زيت ندى ماس المعجزة 15 يوم

الثاني الحنة ذات اللون الأسود اللامع واللون الباذنجاني تفيد الشعر المجعد والخشن والمموج والكيرلي وأيضا" الناعم ومن مرة واحدة واذا كررت لامانع بالعكس يصبح اكثر روعة 

لكن الحنة باللون البني تفيد فقط الشعر الناعم الذي به تموجات ( الكيرلي)
وتفرده من اول مرة والشعر الخشن تجعله كالحرير من مرتين

أذا قررنا نعمل الحنة مرة ثانية لننعم بشعر خيالي يكون ذلك بعد 15 يوم من المرة الاولى 


[SIZE="6"[/SIZE][/COLOR][COLOR="Magenta"]]تنبيه 
حنة ندى ماس نقدمها لكم فى ثوبها الجديد وذلك حرصا " على ارضاءكم ونيل اعجابكم وحمايتكم من الغش والغشاشين 

الا تشتروا حنة من اي تاجرة او من يدعون انهم مندوباتي الا بهذا الشكل الجديد باللوجو الخاص بنا 
ارقام المندوبات تأكدوا انكم تاخذوها منى شخصيا على الخاص 

بنات كتير يدعين انهن مندوباتي 

اسماء المندوبات 
السعودية 

فراشة الشرقية للدمام خاصة والشرقية عامة 

أم مالك للأحساء 

جدة والمنطقة الغربية متيمة جدة وأم لمار 

الرياض والمنطقى الوسطى ام سعود 


جيزان والمنطقى الجنوبية اسلام 



المغرب 

جنان المغرب


سلطنة عمان 

أم البتول 
الكويت
ليالي العمر
السعوديه_المدينه المنوره
امووريه
قطر
نوف
احذر من التعامل مع وردة البحرين وليس لى مندوبة بالبحرين 



وأخيرا" يعلم الله كم تعبت فى جمع وأعداد الموضوع حتى افيد أخواتي اللاتي يستخدمن الحنة حتى يأتين بنتيجة رائعة من اول مرة 

أسألكم بالله كل من قرأ الموضوع أن يرفعه لكي تعم الفائدة 


أختكم مندوبة ندى ماس للتسويق 


اشرف بزيارة موقعنا( موقع منتجات ندى ماس)
لتتعرفن على ارقام المندوبات[ وعلى كل جديد من منجات ندى ماس 

للتواصل رقمي وارقام مندوبات ندى ماس جميعا بملفي الشخصي

/SIZE][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Reply to:


----------



## اميرررة (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا ،
رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَينَا إِصْرَاً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا ، رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ ، وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وّاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى القَوْمِ الكَافِرِينَ .


----------



## اميرررة (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

لا يستطيع أحدٌ ركوب ظهرك .. إلا إذا كنت منحنياً.


----------



## اميرررة (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

قال إبليس : العجب لبني آدم ! يحبون الله ويعصونه ، ويبغضونني ويطيعونني


----------



## اميرررة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم يامقلب القلوب ويا مزيغ الابصار
ثبت قلبي على دينك 
اللهم لا تزع قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الفتن 
ما ظهر منها وما بطن 
اللهم اربط على قلوبنا ولا تاخذنا
بما كسبت ايدينا


----------



## اميرررة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث 
اصلح لي شاني كله ولا تكلني 
الى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## اميرررة (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

اللــهم يا غني يا كريم يا ذا الفضل العظيم يا واسع العطاء والكرم اللهم أغننـي بحلالك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## اميرررة (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أدعوك الله وأدعوك الرحمن وأدعوك البر الرحيم ، وأدعوك بأسمائك الحسنى كلها ماعلمت منها وما لم أعلم أن تغفر لي وترحمني


----------



## اميرررة (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله، والحمد لله، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير،


----------



## اميرررة (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

اللــهم يا غني يا كريم يا ذا الفضل العظيم يا واسع العطاء والكرم اللهم أغننـي بحلالك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## اميرررة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

قال الله تعالى ( الإسراء 34 ) : { وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسؤولا }


----------



## اميرررة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني وهادني وعافني وارزقني .


----------



## اميرررة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

· وعن جرير رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( من قرأ (( قل هو الله أحد ))

حين يدخل منزله نفتٍ الفقر عن أهل ذلك المنزل و الجيران ) أخرجه الحاكم


----------



## اميرررة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


----------



## جوو الرياض (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

بالتووووفيق لك اميـررررهـ


----------



## اميرررة (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

سبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض وعشياً وحين تظهرون. يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحيى الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون


----------



## اميرررة (23 يناير 2013)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

*أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمدلله لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شىء قدير.


----------



## اميرررة (4 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

اللهم فرج همنا , و نفس كربنا , و أقض عنا ديننا , و اشف مرضانا , و ارحم موتانا , و اهلك اعدائنا .


----------



## اميرررة (16 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

يا رب يا رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما يا الله، نسألك رحمة من عندك تعصمنا بها من الزلل، ونسألك رحمة من عندك تصلح بها حياتنا من كل خلل، ونسألك رحمة من عندك تنقي بها قلوبنا من الحقد والدغل.


----------



## اميرررة (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: طريقه استعمال حنه ندى ماس*

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب اليه


----------

